# Elgin Show and Shine



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello guys.

Not sure why I didn't put this up earlier. Just wondering if anyone is going?

The Elgin Rotary club Elgin Motor Fun.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Elgin-Show-n-Shine/220169182478?hc_location=timeline

The face book event page.

https://www.facebook.com/events/471431343001734/

Starts 12 on Sunday 1st June. Cooper park Elgin , Moray
Its a free event for visitors. also great for a family day out and we will also be there so come along and say hello.

:wave:

Alan


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Hmmm, not doing anything Sunday but Elgin is a little far away!


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow what a day!

Could not of asked for better weather. 140 cars on display. 5000 attended.

It was all such a blur for us.
Will try get some snaps up.

Could be worth having a DW stand at next year?


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Went to this and enjoyed it.Thanks for the advice given looking forward to using the products.


----------



## EWVE159 (May 21, 2013)

It was a great turn out, definitely a place for dw stand


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

I will post up when organising the next big one.

Not sure if we are doing a small one next year. 

Again we will look at this nearer the time.


----------

